
Jack Ma: The billionaire trying to stop coronavirus (and fix China's reputation) - rmason
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-52325269
======
tomohawk
How is he going to convince his government to stop building concentration
camps? To stop harvesting organs from people they don't like?

